# motor identification help



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

I was in a local scrapyard today and found these motors that have been there for ages. Any ideas? I couldn't get close enough to find numbers or take better pictures. The first picture is one engine and the other 3 are of the other engine


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

My guesses. Orange valve covers would typically be a Chevy, however, Mopar engines used orange.

Front distributor, Q-jet, blue, smells like a Caddy engine.

OK, did I win the new Ram Air IV engine????


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Haha I'd give you one if I could...

In the first picture, I was looking at the valley how it dips down. I thought that was only a BOP feature.

And in the last photo, on the manifold, you can just see PMD.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Face said:


> Haha I'd give you one if I could...
> 
> In the first picture, I was looking at the valley how it dips down. I thought that was only a BOP feature.
> 
> And in the last photo, on the manifold, you can just see PMD.


Notice on the blue engine that the intake manifold sets way down in the block in between the heads - Caddy's do this. There is also a "flat spot" on the front of the valve cover. In the last pic, look at the motor mount placement which appears to be at the right up on the front corner. I would have to look at my Caddy 500 to confirm or do a web search, but me thinks Caddy. Again, the front mounted distributor indicates Caddy.

However, the Buick 350 also has a front mounted distributor and is blue in color. But, in doing a search, the engine mounts appear to be on the sides of the block and not up front.

Am I getting warmer?????:smilielol:


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Cool! After looking at a bunch of pictures online it looks like you're on the right track! Thanks.

Now it's just a question of if it's worth building. I'm taking a engine rebuild/machining class where we can bring our own motors in to do. And I'm building a 1940 Nash... with a Cadillac 500...??


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Face said:


> Cool! After looking at a bunch of pictures online it looks like you're on the right track! Thanks.
> 
> Now it's just a question of if it's worth building. I'm taking a engine rebuild/machining class where we can bring our own motors in to do. And I'm building a 1940 Nash... with a Cadillac 500...??


1940 Nash, cool. One of my favorites because of that slender nose/grille. My vote is the Caddy, whether 472 or 500CI. These are low RPM torque monsters so you gear accordingly. They will rev higher, but to do so makes your rebuild cost go up. 

If you are serious on the Caddy, then get the book called "Big Inch Cadillac" by Doc Frohmader. I got mine from MTS, 500cid, who specialize in Caddy's. Book is also available from Amazon. The book walks you through a 400HP/600 ft lb torque monster. You don't have to do all the mods of course, but it is a step by step assembly book and shows you what to do. 275 photos. Check out the CadCompany as well, Cad Company 8.2 Litre Performance - Cadillac 500 Performance Parts, click on both of the highlighted sites as both sites have a ton of info for you.

YouTube has a few videos you might want to check out as well. Again, gobs of torque at low RPM's. Plan on using mine in a '39 Packard hearse body I have -someday.:thumbsup:


----------

